# Club Car



## Magpie 59 (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a 1996 club car FE290 Kawasaki engine, recently it ran fine, then I noticed it was struggling to start via the throttle to the point where it would take numerous attempts to get the engine started, the battery is new and fully charged, the micro switches appear to be working checked via the multi-meter,
the solenoid is clicking when the throttle is depressed, removed the starter motor found the carbon brushes are wore but still contacting the armature, 
installed the starter motor all wiring correctly assigned to the correct posts, V-belt and drive belt removed in case it should spark in to life.
Still have the same issue the starter will not turn over,
Can anyone throw some light on this issue? And point me in a corrective direction, Appreciated.


----------

